# D's Countdown :)



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well D is due very soon and can't wait to have babies here


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Another pretty prego! She looks bigger than Velvet right now too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting! Very pretty doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Another pretty prego! She looks bigger than Velvet right now too.


I know hope she goes soon they lay down. And can barely get back up :/ poor girls

Thanks everyone


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thinking pink for you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty I agree


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone 


Just a quick update !! Babies very posing says dad lol she has dropped and you can't feel them anymore  can't wait


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya me too wish she would just have them so I could take the darn pictures  she still hasn't had them but I think it's getting to her she can barely get up anymore  poor girl


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

D is laying on the corner by herself tonight her grunts are getting longer and shaper too maybe early labor? She paws the ground before she lays down as if making a nest ☺


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How long do you think she has to go


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Cant wait !!! good luck!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Right now she has a long string of discharge babies soon!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Any babies?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I can't wait!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, it looks like it will be really soon.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

No babies yet


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok just went to check on her  no babies !!  she's gonna drive me nuts haha I got some new pics ! I don't think another drop of milk can fit in her udder





































And while I was trying to get all of those Virginia decided that she wasn't gonna let me take pictures of D right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks uncomfortable and close to kidding.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She is very uncomfortable !! We may have Christmas babies!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww you will have to name them after reindeer!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh so exciting!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

We have babies!!! 2 girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes! :stars::snow:


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay, go pink! Pictures? Congratulations, and merry christmas


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Wohooo! :kidred::kidred: :applaud: I agree, we need lots of pictures!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yayyy!!! we need pics!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh awesome Christmas babies!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ill get pics as soon as I can its been a little chaotic on Christmas ... I was actually hoping for boys that I cool show as market projects but ya know I asked them to have babies early so I can only ask for one thing lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been asking for girls and only get boys lol funny how that works


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ik we always get the opposite !!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I will get pictures ASAP


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Just se updated pictures of my Christmas babies


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawwww...they're adorable!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks they are just starting to get into that playing mode so they are jumping all over the place


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww i luv baby goats!!!


----------

